# Hoyt ID???



## FFF sports (Aug 1, 2005)

*hoyt*

superstar supreme
master cam


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

It looks a lot like my old Defiant(96). Mine had the older command cams on it, but I switched the cams a few years ago.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

That's a definat (riser) with supreme limbs 95 or 96 vintage. The cams are master cams. I believe they adjusted in 1" increments so if you need an inch try B mods. Tough find for modules but they are out there in the back rooms of pro shops. I would go to a pro shop that has been around for a while carrying Hoyts and see if they have some gatehring dust. Also post an ad in the WTB section and keep TTT it. Good luck.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

*SBills, you're right!!*

Stash answered a post I put in the General forum. He hit it right on the head! He even listed the string and cable lengths from an old Hoyt catalog for me. I LIKE AT! :wink: '95/'96 Hoyt Defiant Supreme with Master Cams. My buddy's problem is the #3 cams were 29"-31" with 3 modules and his is aready at 29" with the C module. :sad: He needs #2 cams and B module for 27". Or a set of Command Cams and a new string, but the cables are supposed to work. Anyone got any for sale???


----------

